# Totul la pachet.



## Bântuit

Bună,

Te-a supărat? - Da, eu am fost concediată de la locul de muncă şi am fost părăsită.Deci,totul la pachet,o foarte proastă zi.

Mă gândesc că_ totul la pachet_ e o expresie idiomatică care înseamnă cam în întregime. 

Google e inutil in acest caz.


----------



## Caktus

Bântuit said:


> Bună,
> 
> Te-a supărat? - Da, eu am fost concediată de la locul de muncă şi am fost părăsită.Deci,totul la pachet,o foarte proastă zi.
> 
> Mă gândesc că_ totul la pachet_ e o expresie idiomatică care înseamnă cam în întregime.
> 
> Google e inutil in acest caz.



 Expresia *la pachet* se referă la faptul că cele două evenimente s-au întâmplat *împreună* - a fost şi concediată şi părăsită în aceeaşi zi. Se mai spune şi: au venit la pachet. Este o expresie din limbajul familiar.


----------



## farscape

Caktus said:


> Expresia *la pachet* se referă la faptul că cele două evenimente s-au întâmplat *împreună* - a fost şi concediată şi părăsită în aceeaşi zi. Se mai spune şi: au venit la pachet. Este o expresie din limbajul familiar.



Interesant... În oricecaz exprimarea este criptică sau cel puţin confuză  dupa orice standard.

f.


----------



## Bântuit

Vă mulţumesc.


----------

